# AEP



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

Went down to aep today fishing for bass.Ponds were all thawed that I saw.Had my best bites when the wind started whipping pretty good.Managed to catch 5 total two best were 3.7 and 4.9 lbs photos below.Caught 2 more in the 2 lb range and one dink.All on green pumpkin Berkeley chigger craw.If the current weather forecast holds it should be great fishing down there in the coming weeks.Hope this post helps you out if your planning a trip to aep soon.Good luck this year everyone!TIGHT LINES!!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice. I know they catch some monster bass in the early spring.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Good to see that they are starting to bite out there. I headed there during the warm days in Jan and got a couple as well. I thought that the bite was early last year out there, it is looking like it is going to be even earlier this year.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know which campsites are open this time of year?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - Congrats!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Right now the only campsite open would be H. The other campsites open May 1st


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay I'm going down there this year. Great fish, as I set in the big chair warm and toasty. I gotta get tougher suit up and get out there lol. Pictures like that get my blood flowing after being stuck in this house for way too long.


----------

